# Gaggia Tell and Eureka Olympus



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)

Now that my first project machine works again I can post about it here! It was a 10 month process but the behemoth works again. I am on the hunt for a new table/cabinent as the current one is a little sketchy for holding so much weight.

What started out as a €175 purchase grew into a little more than that in parts and tools to complete the task ?

The springs are very similar to my Astoria/CMA group in my Bosco so I did not really need to adjust the grind setting much at all.

















Here is an original seller's pic for comparison.


----------



## Deidre (Aug 13, 2019)

Well done!???


----------



## THR_Crema (May 20, 2019)

Amazing work - will you be doing any videos of it in action?


----------



## IamOiman (Nov 13, 2018)




----------

